# Kempton mug shots thread



## Jamie (Nov 18, 2007)

Show people what you look like, so they know who to look out for at Kempton.....or who to throw tomatoes at!

I guess I'll go 1st...

this is me, please don't make fun of my ears.









seriously, this is me. I'm the one on the right.


----------



## Jamie (Nov 18, 2007)

I wish I could make photos smaller.


----------



## shiprat (Mar 16, 2009)

download GIMP mate its fee and can scale images among other things



nice mug shots tho!


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

This is a good idea .

This is me:










And this is my lil boy who also will be there:


----------



## Gomjaba (May 25, 2009)

Me ..


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

Me


----------



## My plague (Aug 15, 2009)

I'm not too sure if my dad will be able to take me as it's 2 hours away but..
Me 








Only now I got short hair and will probably be wearing a green tartan shirt and a black hoodie with my hood up


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

My plague said:


> I'm not too sure if my dad will be able to take me as it's 2 hours away but..
> Me
> image
> Only now I got short hair and will probably be wearing a green tartan shirt and a black hoodie with my hood up


how come we're all holding our snakes and not our spiders :lol2:


----------



## My plague (Aug 15, 2009)

Not jamie, he has a monkey :lol2:
Hehee 
I'm so jealous of you rainbow boa :devil:
S/he's gorgeous!


----------



## skink-king (Sep 2, 2009)

shiprat said:


> download GIMP mate its fee and can scale images among other things
> 
> 
> 
> nice mug shots tho!


no need to download it i will get my mask and meet him in 10 mins


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

My plague said:


> Not jamie, he has a monkey :lol2:
> Hehee
> I'm so jealous of you rainbow boa :devil:
> S/he's gorgeous!


cheers, he is a cutie


----------



## My plague (Aug 15, 2009)

garlicpickle said:


> cheers, he is a cutie


 Yeahh 
What's everyone hoping to pick up there?


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

Message from Paul as he can't be here himself.

He will be there and is looking forward to meeting everyone, and here is his picture to add to the mug shot thread


----------



## ph0bia (Feb 21, 2009)

I need to get a more recent one, this is two years old, short several piercings and tattoos, my hair is the wrong colour and not even that cut anymore...

But the face and beard (besides colour) are still right. I might take a new one when I'm up and a bit more awake.










Like Selina, I've been known to do a bit of the corpse-paint, I used to be a Black Metal Vocalist...










Now, I'm an Industrial/Aggrotech DJ.










Need better pics, this last one's probably closest to how I'll be at Kempton, minus goggles and mask.


----------



## Ozgi (Jun 1, 2008)

ph0bia said:


> I need to get a more recent one, this is two years old, short several piercings and tattoos, my hair is the wrong colour and not even that cut anymore...
> 
> But the face and beard (besides colour) are still right. I might take a new one when I'm up and a bit more awake.
> 
> ...


Never in a million years did I think you'd look like that!


----------



## ph0bia (Feb 21, 2009)

I like to surprise.


----------



## Jamie (Nov 18, 2007)

you'l be a tough one to spot in a crowd!


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

ph0bia said:


> I need to get a more recent one, this is two years old, short several piercings and tattoos, my hair is the wrong colour and not even that cut anymore...
> 
> But the face and beard (besides colour) are still right. I might take a new one when I'm up and a bit more awake.
> 
> ...


I knew i knew u from somewhere. Lol Vampire Freaks now i know. Hmmmm a BM vocalist ditto lol. Seems eventho we dont get on we have a lot in common. What kind of industrial u into?????










Thats probably how ill look at Kempton minus the piercing and the drab clothing


----------



## ph0bia (Feb 21, 2009)

selina20 said:


> I knew i knew u from somewhere. Lol Vampire Freaks now i know. Hmmmm a BM vocalist ditto lol. Seems eventho we dont get on we have a lot in common. What kind of industrial u into?????
> 
> image
> 
> Thats probably how ill look at Kempton minus the piercing and the drab clothing


A lot, if I'm honest  

I've DJed at Slimelight a couple of times, and used to work at Cyberdog in Camden. Looking for some good clubs down near Brighton now besides Torture Garden.

As for actual music, well, the basics like KMFDM, :wumpscut:, Combichrist, Suicide Commando, Soman and Skinny Puppy... plus (namedrop time) Angelspit, Grendel, Xentrifuge, Dawn of Ashes, Dope Stars Inc., Life Cried, Iambia, Amduscia, Reaper...

*hem*

I also make music: DC.66 // at Vampirefreaks.com [ industrial music profile ]

You can actually hear me talk on there too (as well as scream )


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

ph0bia said:


> A lot, if I'm honest
> 
> I've DJed at Slimelight a couple of times, and used to work at Cyberdog in Camden. Looking for some good clubs down near Brighton now besides Torture Garden.
> 
> ...


Done a fair bit then lol. Nice choice in bands btw.


----------



## ph0bia (Feb 21, 2009)

Hehe, thanks 

I'm trying to get a photo of how I'm likely to look, but... no luck.


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

ph0bia said:


> Hehe, thanks
> 
> I'm trying to get a photo of how I'm likely to look, but... no luck.


Lol im guna be easy to spot. Ill have a baby strapped to me.


----------



## Jamie (Nov 18, 2007)

ph0bia said:


> A lot, if I'm honest
> 
> I've DJed at Slimelight a couple of times, and used to work at Cyberdog in Camden. Looking for some good clubs down near Brighton now besides Torture Garden.
> 
> ...


I think I'm getting old to early. Never heard of any of them!

Whats wrong with a bit of Barry Manilow and Cilla Black...


----------



## ph0bia (Feb 21, 2009)

Jamie said:


> I think I'm getting old to early. Never heard of any of them!
> 
> Whats wrong with a bit of Barry Manilow and Cilla Black...


There are so many answers to that question...


----------



## Jamie (Nov 18, 2007)

I shall educate...

YouTube - Cilla Black - Anyone Who Had A Heart (Live)

:2thumb:


----------



## ph0bia (Feb 21, 2009)

Yes, and you just answered your own question


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Jamie said:


> I shall educate...
> 
> YouTube - Cilla Black - Anyone Who Had A Heart (Live)
> 
> :2thumb:


Oh dear :bash::bash:


----------



## Jamie (Nov 18, 2007)

:roll:

Anyway, back to topic!

Not the most recent pic of me...


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Jamie said:


> :roll:
> 
> Anyway, back to topic!
> 
> ...


OMG you had hair :gasp::gasp::gasp::gasp::gasp: There is too much innocence in that pic :whistling2:


----------



## ph0bia (Feb 21, 2009)

Jamie said:


> :roll:
> 
> Anyway, back to topic!
> 
> ...


Who'd have thought that one day that innocent hairy boy would be trawling forums desperately in search of a MM GBB?


----------



## Jamie (Nov 18, 2007)

selina20 said:


> OMG you had hair :gasp::gasp::gasp::gasp::gasp: There is too much innocence in that pic :whistling2:


Yes I had hair, I keep this photo in a safe place! :lol2:

edited picture...


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Jamie said:


> Yes I had hair, I keep this photo in a safe place! :lol2:
> 
> edited picture...
> 
> [URL=http://i261.photobucket.com/albums/ii64/Jamie445566/th_thDSC00382jpgedited.jpg]image[/URL]


Lol now thats more like it :no1:


----------



## ph0bia (Feb 21, 2009)

Right, an actual, up-to-date (as of today) photo.

It's shiznit quality, but to make up for the lack of quality I did my very best "Back To The Future" pose... because anything with a BTTF reference is pure win, default.










And with oven gloves like that...


----------



## FreakOonique (Oct 1, 2008)

Myself and my other half


----------



## ph0bia (Feb 21, 2009)

I'll be looking out for you all (to say hi and to dodge the tomatoes), but I'll be spending most of my time keeping my eyes peeled for a _Selenocosmia sterlingi_. If anyone sees one, come grab me and *let me know*!


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

ph0bia said:


> I'll be looking out for you all (to say hi and to dodge the tomatoes), but I'll be spending most of my time keeping my eyes peeled for a _Selenocosmia sterlingi_. If anyone sees one, come grab me and *let me know*!


You will be lucky. The rarer things dont usually come up. Most of Kempton is dead bugs pinned to boards lol.


----------



## ph0bia (Feb 21, 2009)

Still keeping my eyes peeled.


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

ph0bia said:


> Still keeping my eyes peeled.


Get in contact with 1 of the German guys they might be able to find one


----------



## ph0bia (Feb 21, 2009)

Any idea how I'd go about doing this? I need to widen my contact base...


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

ph0bia said:


> Any idea how I'd go about doing this? I need to widen my contact base...


Talk to some of us nicely :whistling2:


----------



## joeyboy (Jul 19, 2008)

I'm not actually going but this is starting to turn into a thread of photos of invert section people.

So...here I am! Not the best pic as my camera was dieing, I got three blank pics and this one which seems a bit blurry and red shifted, but it'll do!


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

joeyboy said:


> I'm not actually going but this is starting to turn into a thread of photos of invert section people.
> 
> So...here I am! Not the best pic as my camera was dieing, I got three blank pics and this one which seems a bit blurry and red shifted, but it'll do!
> 
> image



I so didnt think u looked like that :gasp:


----------



## ph0bia (Feb 21, 2009)

I saw him from MSN, so I knew


----------



## joeyboy (Jul 19, 2008)

ph0bia said:


> I saw him from MSN, so I knew


my pic isn't on my MSN!....is it?


----------



## joeyboy (Jul 19, 2008)

selina20 said:


> I so didnt think u looked like that :gasp:


it's not that bad is it! I know my hair can kinda curl into ringlets at the ends but I can't help the way I am!! WAHHH!!:blush::blush::lol2:


----------



## ph0bia (Feb 21, 2009)

You sent it to me... man, you really _don't_ remember much of MSN, do you?


----------



## joeyboy (Jul 19, 2008)

ph0bia said:


> You sent it to me... man, you really _don't_ remember much of MSN, do you?


I have a very bad memory, especially short to medium term. I mean I PM#d you asking if I ever even added you! I've done it a few times, adding someone's email address who seems interesting and realising I have it already and talk to them almost every day...:no1:


----------



## FreakOonique (Oct 1, 2008)

Atleast I know what you all look like now, mwuhahahaha

I shall be grabbing you all at Kempton for a chat


----------



## tesse.t (May 13, 2009)

Hopefully ill be able to make it, just gotta try and swap some shifts. all going well, this is me


----------



## Jamie (Nov 18, 2007)

tesse.t said:


> Hopefully ill be able to make it, just gotta try and swap some shifts. all going well, this is me
> 
> image


Very cute


----------



## tesse.t (May 13, 2009)

Jamie said:


> Very cute


 
Thanks :blush:


----------



## ph0bia (Feb 21, 2009)

Tamz said:


> Atleast I know what you all look like now, mwuhahahaha
> 
> I shall be grabbing you all at Kempton for a chat


Please do, that goes for anyone else too. Nothing pervy, I may look a bit scary to some, but... :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## ph0bia (Feb 21, 2009)

Despite that she's not going to be there (_one of us has to work to pay the bills..._) my girlfriend wanted me to post up one of us, so that you know who else is looking after the Ts (_and her snakes and lizards, she's lizard mad and knows her stuff!_).










If nothing else, posted for future reference as I will be dragging (_Pfah! Dragging!_) her to the BTS Show next year.


----------



## GRB (Jan 24, 2008)

This thread is highly amusing, and it's nice to see how far off my the image of forumites in my head is from real life...although I am not going to the show this year I will aim to attend next years (and the BTS), so you'll need reference for whom to throw glasses at when you see me 

Well, at the risk of serious regret later, here is a mugshot of myself:










And a better one where I look less like a ******* (although in all seriousness I do live to wear plaid, and yes, crowbar are awesome, much better than all this industrial nonsense ):










That one is me at my gf's house in the summer.


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

GRB said:


> This thread is highly amusing, and it's nice to see how far off my the image of forumites in my head is from real life...although I am not going to the show this year I will aim to attend next years (and the BTS), so you'll need reference for whom to throw glasses at when you see me
> 
> Well, at the risk of serious regret later, here is a mugshot of myself:
> 
> ...


it's odd how we get a picture in our heads of what forumites will look like


----------



## GRB (Jan 24, 2008)

garlicpickle said:


> it's odd how we get a picture in our heads of what forumites will look like


I bet no one suspected me to be some beer slugging meat head, lol. 

Of course, I've probably ruined any serious academic prospects by now...


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

GRB said:


> I bet no one suspected me to be some beer slugging meat head, lol.
> 
> Of course, I've probably ruined any serious academic prospects by now...


I imagined you more as a slightly geeky professor-looking type :blush:


----------



## mikemike118 (Aug 15, 2009)

*me being a soo called poser! (im not goin btw)*

ok, so i broke a couple of rules lol *but rules are meant to be broken*, i would like to say that im not going to the show, just wanted to make myself famous!
*u may class me as your basic chav-lives in a pikey estate :bashbut im no pikey), listen to akon/taio cruz/calvin harris, but i guess everyone is differant, (as i have seen from alot of people on here, are not even close to wot i think of them!*

pics are in the bathroom btw lol, so soz for the shells on the wall :lol2:




























really old!


----------



## Peacemaker1987 (May 21, 2009)

Like mike, i am not going...i just want to put a picture up because everyone else is.









This would be me throwing some shapes



























Me at chester zoo playing around in the broken down jeep they have...looks pretty funny i think.


----------



## mikemike118 (Aug 15, 2009)

Peacemaker1987 said:


> Me at chester zoo playing around in the broken down jeep they have...looks pretty funny i think.


*looking rather beastly in that pic :whistling2: and like indiana jones:lol2:*


didnt u recently make a thread saying thanks for poxi? with link to youtube vids where you recievd some off of him and stuff??? i swear i recognise you from some vids :2thumb:


----------



## Peacemaker1987 (May 21, 2009)

mikemike118 said:


> *looking rather beastly in that pic :whistling2: and like indiana jones:lol2:*
> 
> 
> didnt u recently make a thread saying thanks for poxi? with link to youtube vids where you recievd some off of him and stuff??? i swear i recognise you from some vids :2thumb:


lol, yeah. I have a youtube channel that i frequently post on.
Beginnersguides87


----------



## mikemike118 (Aug 15, 2009)

Peacemaker1987 said:


> lol, yeah. I have a youtube channel that i frequently post on.
> Beginnersguides87


must say, gr8 vids :no1::2thumb:


----------



## Peacemaker1987 (May 21, 2009)

Cheers man!  There shall be another one or two up this week as i am receiving an order from Elaine, so there'll be a revied on that.


----------



## Jamie0208 (Aug 4, 2009)

Me :2thumb:









Hopfully i'll have my hair cut by time the show comes, i'll post another pic soon ^^


----------



## My plague (Aug 15, 2009)

Found a recent pic of myself (june or july 09)









...
By the way... My name is Ashley :lol2:


----------



## ph0bia (Feb 21, 2009)

My plague said:


> Found a recent pic of myself (june or july 09)
> image
> 
> ...
> By the way... My name is Ashley :lol2:


Really? Would _never_ have guessed! I just thought you had a fetish for street signs...? 

To Peacemaker, loving the neckbeard, and, that bottom pic... you look startlingly like Prince Harry...

GRB, not what I'd imagined, but I agree, Crowbar are awesome. I have a very diverse music taste, but anything in the Metal/Industrial spectrum works for me  And I mean METAL, not whiny-emo-crud... I mean Iron Maiden and Black Sabbath, blasting up through Morbid Angel, Nile, Obituary, Cannibal Corpse, Carcass etc... I love a bit of grindcore, me


----------



## Ozgi (Jun 1, 2008)

Peacemaker1987 said:


> Like mike, i am not going...i just want to put a picture up because everyone else is.
> 
> image
> This would be me throwing some shapes
> ...


My, what big pupils you have :whistling2:


----------



## corpselight (Jan 10, 2008)

i'll upload a pic later...to prove that black metal musicians don't need "corpse" paint. the corpse is on the inside! :Na_Na_Na_Na:
good choice of industrial bands, Phobia...especially :w:. RR's music is under-appreciated...i haven't been to Slimelight in years...

Jamie...Barry Manilow? *shakes head sadly* we can't all like the extreme stuff...but there are limits!


----------



## GRB (Jan 24, 2008)

garlicpickle said:


> I imagined you more as a slightly geeky professor-looking type :blush:


I think I probably would have gone that way if it weren't for getting into guitar. The other reason is because when I dress smart I look like I've stolen it - the last time I wore a suite I looked like a strip club bouncer, not the look I'm going for it has to be said!:lol2:


----------



## corpselight (Jan 10, 2008)

GRB said:


> I think I probably would have gone that way if it weren't for getting into guitar. The other reason is because when I dress smart I look like I've stolen it - the last time I wore a suite I looked like a strip club bouncer, not the look I'm going for it has to be said!:lol2:


i find myself full of resentment towards anyone that makes me dress "smart!"


----------



## Peacemaker1987 (May 21, 2009)

Ozgi said:


> My, what big pupils you have :whistling2:


...lol, big pupils...i am gonna have to check that now!



ph0bia said:


> To Peacemaker, loving the neckbeard, and, that bottom pic... you look startlingly like Prince Harry...


lol, never been told i look like Prince Harry...but ill definitely take that one, i think he is bloody funny!


----------



## Peacemaker1987 (May 21, 2009)

Ozgi said:


> My, what big pupils you have :whistling2:


Ok yeah, ill give you the pupil thing...i look like i am on dope! lol


----------



## David L (Jul 13, 2009)

Sorry for the Stereotyping, but it does seem like a lot of Spider keepers are Metalheads, Emos, Goths, Death Metallers.. etc and all other derivatives based upon the same distorted guitar based music idiom...

Myself included of course, although these days I look far too 'Overweight, late thirties,white collar office worker'...

I haven't put a photo of myself on here because:
1. Im not going to Kempton
2. Im not as nice looking as the spiders
3. My 'South Park Avatar does me far more justice than any photo would...

There's lot of good looking people in here though, even the guys are cute...:lol2:

I may keep sticking around in here longer than I originally planned!


----------



## mikemike118 (Aug 15, 2009)

David L said:


> Sorry for the Stereotyping, but it does seem like a lot of Spider keepers are Metalheads, Emos, Goths, Death Metallers.. etc and all other derivatives based upon the same distorted guitar based music idiom...


pretty true, im probably the only one you could class as a "chav" although im not, alot of metalheads/emos/goth/grungers call me a chav/pikey but they don't realise that everyone is differant...


----------



## Oldcorn (Jun 26, 2009)

David L said:


> Sorry for the Stereotyping, but it does seem like a lot of Spider keepers are Metalheads, Emos, Goths, Death Metallers.. etc and all other derivatives based upon the same distorted guitar based music idiom...
> 
> Myself included of course, although these days I look far too 'Overweight, late thirties,white collar office worker'...
> 
> ...


Yep I think most T keepers are Metalheads, Emos, Goths, Death Metallers or just absolutely facinated with T's.... Myself, im all off the above, chuck in a little strange and you've got me!

I thought I'd join in with the revealing and heres a pic of me at a beerfest with my amazing LA Guns vest on :mf_dribble: 









http://i872.photobucket.com/albums/ab284/oldcorn/meatnewt.jpg


----------



## ph0bia (Feb 21, 2009)

Goths love spiders... Or rather, the groups you've mentioned above aren't afraid of straying from the norm. A few others do too, as mentioned above, but those groups are known for it 

Me, I think it worked the other way...


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

David L said:


> Sorry for the Stereotyping, but it does seem like a lot of Spider keepers are Metalheads, Emos, Goths, Death Metallers.. etc and all other derivatives based upon the same distorted guitar based music idiom...
> !


I am none of those, but rather a 40-something wife/stepmum who just happens to like exotic pets.


----------



## ph0bia (Feb 21, 2009)

Exceptions exist to every rule, this is the only rule without exception.


----------



## Pleco07 (Aug 15, 2007)

Im not goin but in the spirit of things, this is me (i usually have an almost bold head, mother says i look like a thug like it lol. But ive decided to let it grow now)...












David L said:


> Sorry for the Stereotyping, but it does seem like a lot of Spider keepers are Metalheads, Emos, Goths, Death Metallers.. etc and all other derivatives based upon the same distorted guitar based music idiom...


Not sure I fall into any of those and I mainly listen to Reggae & Ska.......altho I do enjoy a touch of Mudvayne, Rammstein and such like


----------



## corpselight (Jan 10, 2008)

in all fairness...i know alot of metalheads/goths and other alternatives that don't give a rat's posterior for exotic pets...some are scared of them i bet! maybe a little more open minded then "normal" (whatever that is) people.

this hobby specifically has made me friends with people from all walks of life, ages, creeds, etc. bizarrely, you'll have academic types talking to black metalers talking to OAP's talking to students talking to kids talking to bikers talking to chavs...all being matey and friendly and cool, most of the time...because of this shared love of spiders and things like that.
this has to be one of the most varied hobbies ever, and i've not noticed any more metallers/goths in the hobby than representatives of any other group.
...and we *gasp* mainly get on!
:2thumb:


----------



## Ozgi (Jun 1, 2008)

garlicpickle said:


> I am none of those, but rather a 40-something wife/stepmum who just happens to like exotic pets.


Come on Lisa, we all know you mosh around the house listening to Slipknot :lol2: :whistling2:


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

Ozgi said:


> Come on Lisa, we all know you mosh around the house listening to Slipknot :lol2: :whistling2:


I confess to certain latent goth tendencies even now, and was a closet punk as a teen. I still haven't forgiven my mum for not letting me go and see Siouxsie and the Banshees play live on Hastings Pier when I was 14 :whistling2:


----------



## mikemike118 (Aug 15, 2009)

garlicpickle said:


> I still haven't forgiven my mum for not letting me go and see Siouxsie and the Banshees play live on Hastings Pier when I was 14 :whistling2:


:lol2:

and the sad story is that did you know that Hastings pier is now derelict? apparently the past owners didn't have the money to maintain the structure and its now just going to fall down if something don't happen, during the summer i see morons/druggies climbing onto it when it had signs saying that the pier wasn't safe and they walked all the way to the end and jumped off!:bash:


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

mikemike118 said:


> :lol2:
> 
> and the sad story is that did you know that Hastings pier is now derelict? apparently the past owners didn't have the money to maintain the structure and its now just going to fall down if something don't happen, during the summer i see morons/druggies climbing onto it when it had signs saying that the pier wasn't safe and they walked all the way to the end and jumped off!:bash:


well I'm not surprised. It looked pretty bad when I lived there, and I left Hastings 20 years ago!


----------



## Peacemaker1987 (May 21, 2009)

Pleco07 said:


> Not sure I fall into any of those and I mainly listen to Reggae & Ska.......altho I do enjoy a touch of Mudvayne, Rammstein and such like


Me to man, love my reggae and ska...check out the cat empire if you've not heard of them...awesome band!


----------



## Pleco07 (Aug 15, 2007)

Peacemaker1987 said:


> Me to man, love my reggae and ska...check out the cat empire if you've not heard of them...awesome band!


Cheers

'How to explain' & 'Days like these' - pretty good :2thumb:


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

OMG i so didnt imagine GRB to look like that :gasp::gasp::gasp::gasp::gasp:

BTW i usually forget to look out for people so do feel free to say hi. I dont bite in real life...... honest :devil::devil:


----------



## GRB (Jan 24, 2008)

See, now I'm intrigued as to what people _did _think I looked like! :lol2:


----------



## corpselight (Jan 10, 2008)

corpselight said:


> in all fairness...i know alot of metalheads/goths and other alternatives that don't give a rat's posterior for exotic pets...some are scared of them i bet! maybe a little more open minded then "normal" (whatever that is) people.
> 
> this hobby specifically has made me friends with people from all walks of life, ages, creeds, etc. bizarrely, you'll have academic types talking to black metalers talking to OAP's talking to students talking to kids talking to bikers talking to chavs...all being matey and friendly and cool, most of the time...because of this shared love of spiders and things like that.
> this has to be one of the most varied hobbies ever, and i've not noticed any more metallers/goths in the hobby than representatives of any other group.
> ...





Ozgi said:


> Come on Lisa, we all know you mosh around the house listening to Slipknot :lol2: :whistling2:


arg i hope she'd have better taste then slipsnot or any of those pop "metal"-i'm-so-mad-at-my-parents-cause-they-don't-understand-me-and made-stew-for-dinner-and-i-hate-stew/don't-you-know-i'm-loco-so-don't-mess-with-me/my-ex-girlfriend-hurt-me-so-much-bands! lol

...harsh maybe, but true! give me Suffocation, Emperor, Death, Craft, Darkthrone and Carpathian Forest any day!:whip:

classic goth music = good...not always in the mood for it, but it was great stuff!

and i'm definitely posting a pic later...though i warn you! it will be terrifying and may crack your screens!


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

GRB said:


> See, now I'm intrigued as to what people _did _think I looked like! :lol2:
> image


I thought u had long hair a beard and a little older. In a kind of wierd way


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

corpselight said:


> arg i hope she'd have better taste then slipsnot or any of those pop "metal"-i'm-so-mad-at-my-parents-cause-they-don't-understand-me-and made-stew-for-dinner-and-i-hate-stew/don't-you-know-i'm-loco-so-don't-mess-with-me/my-ex-girlfriend-hurt-me-so-much-bands! lol
> 
> .


what you mean the "i'm-so-depressed-because-my-mum-wont-let-me-paint-my-room-black-so-i'm-going-to-post-on-FB-that-i'm-going-to-kill-myself-then-take-2-paracetamol-and-scratch-my-wrist-and-then-go-to-school-tomorrow-and-show-my-m8s-the-emo-cuts-and-say-i-od'd-and-almost-died" ones?


----------



## corpselight (Jan 10, 2008)

garlicpickle said:


> what you mean the "i'm-so-depressed-because-my-mum-wont-let-me-paint-my-room-black-so-i'm-going-to-post-on-FB-that-i'm-going-to-kill-myself-then-take-2-paracetamol-and-scratch-my-wrist-and-then-go-to-school-tomorrow-and-show-my-m8s-the-emo-cuts-and-say-i-od'd-and-almost-died" ones?


ahahahahhaha those ones too! lmao hilarious!

i've heard it said that emo's are goths that haven't got the joke yet:Na_Na_Na_Na:
that was from a friend of mine that has more proper goth in her little finger than these young "misunderstood" kids lmao
oddly, proper goths...proper black metallers...proper punks etc...are pretty happy, nice people! just happen to have better taste in clothes than the "normals"


oh i'm so harsh...please no one take me too seriously! lol


----------



## GRB (Jan 24, 2008)

selina20 said:


> I thought u had long hair a beard and a little older. In a kind of wierd way


*sighs*

Yet another instance of where I fail to meet up to a girl's expectations:lol2:

I've since trimmed the fork's on my beard though (they used to bright red as well), I tend to get distracted twisting them in a musing manner, it was taking up way too much of my day's work.


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

GRB said:


> *sighs*
> 
> Yet another instance of where I fail to meet up to a girl's expectations:lol2:
> 
> I've since trimmed the fork's on my beard though (they used to bright red as well), I tend to get distracted twisting them in a musing manner, it was taking up way too much of my day's work.


Lol so u were more like a Serj Tankian lookalike then :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

corpselight said:


> ahahahahhaha those ones too! lmao hilarious!
> 
> i've heard it said that emo's are goths that haven't got the joke yet:Na_Na_Na_Na:
> that was from a friend of mine that has more proper goth in her little finger than these young "misunderstood" kids lmao
> ...


I'm harsh too James, I put up with 2 years of stepdaughter #1 moping around dressed in black, with a face like a slapped :censor:, wailing about how miserable she was because her mum made her do chores and God forbid, go to school. 

I'm so glad she finally turned into a decent human being.


----------



## GRB (Jan 24, 2008)

corpselight said:


> oddly, proper goths...proper black metallers...proper punks etc...are pretty happy, nice people! just happen to have better taste in clothes than the "normals"
> 
> 
> oh i'm so harsh...please no one take me too seriously! lol


I was under the impression that every man has only jeans, black tees, plaid shirts and camo shorts (for summer and gigs, what else?). I'd be lost with any more complexity than that!:lol2:


----------



## corpselight (Jan 10, 2008)

garlicpickle said:


> I'm harsh too James, I put up with 2 years of stepdaughter #1 moping around dressed in black, with a face like a slapped :censor:, wailing about how miserable she was because her mum made her do chores and God forbid, go to school.
> 
> I'm so glad she finally turned into a decent human being.


we all go through phases i guess! glad she grew out of it, i reckon alot of us would look back with shame at how silly we were as kids!


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

corpselight said:


> we all go through phases i guess! glad she grew out of it, i reckon alot of us would look back with shame at how silly we were as kids!


Lol i look back about 6 years ago and there is me dressed as some creepy emo. Then we go back 2 2 years ago and theres me in corpsepaint screaming in some band lmao.


----------



## corpselight (Jan 10, 2008)

oh and i should say i dress in black almost exclusively...metal band shirts and jeans...i just like it! and i feel it'd be presumptuous for me to think i could add anything aesthetically to the colour of the natural world...whereas black just highlights those things...


----------



## corpselight (Jan 10, 2008)

selina20 said:


> Lol i look back about 6 years ago and there is me dressed as some creepy emo. Then we go back 2 2 years ago and theres me in corpsepaint screaming in some band lmao.


hehe...well i've beens screaming in a band for nearly 7 years...guess my phases are a bit longer...actually who am i kidding, this is just me! :2thumb:
always has been...my phases were trying to fit in with normals back as a teenager, that went well...NOT!


----------



## Ozgi (Jun 1, 2008)

Haha, this thread is awesome.

I have to admit to being into the whole nu-metal scene when I was in 6th form! Still got a soft spot for it now, haha!

GRB, I pictured you to look a hell of a lot nerdier! lol! In a good way of course :whistling2:


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

corpselight said:


> hehe...well i've beens screaming in a band for nearly 7 years...guess my phases are a bit longer...actually who am i kidding, this is just me! :2thumb:
> always has been...my phases were trying to fit in with normals back as a teenager, that went well...NOT!


And pictures of u with cute spikey hedgehogs are nothing to do with ur image :Na_Na_Na_Na::Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## GRB (Jan 24, 2008)

Ozgi said:


> Haha, this thread is awesome.
> 
> I have to admit to being into the whole nu-metal scene when I was in 6th form! Still got a soft spot for it now, haha!
> 
> GRB, I pictured you to look a hell of a lot nerdier! lol! In a good way of course :whistling2:


Heh, don't worry about it. I think you have to be nerdy to get to uni and even think about doing a PhD. I just balance it with other less nerdy activities ...and I'm allergic to D&D, WoW and other "_nerditivities_" which is rather a bonus.


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

GRB said:


> Heh, don't worry about it. I think you have to be nerdy to get to uni and even think about doing a PhD. I just balance it with other less nerdy activities ...and I'm allergic to D&D, WoW and other "_nerditivities_" which is rather a bonus.


Im not nerdy and im at uni studying geology and maybe doing a PhD in the future


----------



## mr ackie123 (Apr 4, 2009)

Gomjaba said:


> image


my god you look like an extra out of the sopranos


----------



## corpselight (Jan 10, 2008)

Ozgi said:


> Haha, this thread is awesome.
> 
> I have to admit to being into the whole nu-metal scene when I was in 6th form! Still got a soft spot for it now, haha!
> 
> GRB, I pictured you to look a hell of a lot nerdier! lol! In a good way of course :whistling2:


i can't deny when i heard Korn i thought...hey metal's getting popular! this is good! now i still have some respect for them as they did do their own thing and it was original at the time...but! i realised after...it doesn't matter a fig how many people get into metal...what matters is that there are people who like it, and that i like it, and that's good enough! don't need to sell it or popularise it for people that are just gonna grow out of it...


----------



## corpselight (Jan 10, 2008)

GRB said:


> Heh, don't worry about it. I think you have to be nerdy to get to uni and even think about doing a PhD. I just balance it with other less nerdy activities ...and I'm allergic to D&D, WoW and other "_nerditivities_" which is rather a bonus.


oi, D&D is fun! lol


----------



## ph0bia (Feb 21, 2009)

I am in love with you all...



corpselight said:


> arg i hope she'd have better taste then slipsnot or any of those pop "metal"-i'm-so-mad-at-my-parents-cause-they-don't-understand-me-and made-stew-for-dinner-and-i-hate-stew/don't-you-know-i'm-loco-so-don't-mess-with-me/my-ex-girlfriend-hurt-me-so-much-bands! lol
> 
> ...harsh maybe, but true! give me Suffocation, Emperor, Death, Craft, Darkthrone and Carpathian Forest any day!:whip:
> 
> ...


You especially! Good list of proper black metal there. I shared drinks with Ghaal from Gorgoroth in Camden once, and am on first name terms with Dani Filth.  True story.



garlicpickle said:


> what you mean the "i'm-so-depressed-because-my-mum-wont-let-me-paint-my-room-black-so-i'm-going-to-post-on-FB-that-i'm-going-to-kill-myself-then-take-2-paracetamol-and-scratch-my-wrist-and-then-go-to-school-tomorrow-and-show-my-m8s-the-emo-cuts-and-say-i-od'd-and-almost-died" ones?


*sigh* They still plague everywhere I go...



garlicpickle said:


> I'm harsh too James, I put up with 2 years of stepdaughter #1 moping around dressed in black, with a face like a slapped :censor:, wailing about how miserable she was because her mum made her do chores and God forbid, go to school.
> 
> I'm so glad she finally turned into a decent human being.


Some of us still dress like that and are decent, mind  We just like Hallowe'en as much as most people our age like going out and getting wasted every night... :whip:



corpselight said:


> we all go through phases i guess! glad she grew out of it, i reckon alot of us would look back with shame at how silly we were as kids!


Long live the phase! I honestly hope I never leave. If I'm going to work in a suit and neat hair, I don't think I'll look back and think "God, what was I doing?", I'll look at myself then and say "God, what _am_ I doing?!"



GRB said:


> Heh, don't worry about it. I think you have to be nerdy to get to uni and even think about doing a PhD. I just balance it with other less nerdy activities ...and I'm allergic to D&D, WoW and other "_nerditivities_" which is rather a bonus.


I'm a WoW addict. A lot of my spiders are named after (or at least inspired by) characters from it. I roleplay a lot, raid in the top guild on our server (Hordeside) and, well, check my tatts 



corpselight said:


> oi, D&D is fun! lol


*rolls a D20 on the "Random Pleased Response" table*

"Good boy!"

I still prefer v3.5...


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

mr ackie123 said:


> my god you look like an extra out of the sopranos


:lol2: when Mike came to mine to pick up a spider, I thought he was coming to arrest me!


----------



## ph0bia (Feb 21, 2009)

This thread wins so much.


----------



## GRB (Jan 24, 2008)

selina20 said:


> Im *not nerdy* and im at uni studying *geology* and maybe doing a PhD in the future


Anyone who gets excited about rocks has to be at least a little bit nerdy...:lol2:



corpselight said:


> oi, D&D is fun! lol


FAIL.:whistling2:



ph0bia said:


> *I'm a WoW addict.* A lot of my spiders are named after (or at least inspired by) characters from it. I roleplay a lot, raid in the top guild on our server (Hordeside) and, well, check my tatts
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The less said about this one the better, I reckon....:whistling2::Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## ph0bia (Feb 21, 2009)

ph0bia said:


> I'm a WoW addict. A lot of my spiders are named after (or at least inspired by) characters from it. I roleplay a lot, raid in the top guild on our server (Hordeside) and, well, check my tatts


In fact, this is my old YouTube account, and a video as proof.

YouTube - Celess Soulbinder


----------



## corpselight (Jan 10, 2008)

hmm i wish i was that geeky about D&D, but it's so fun! i never get to play 

saying "fail" is a little nerdy!

ah good old Ghaal...not sure he got the "joke" of black metal...but he certainly IS the joke! pity about the pirate singing, they had some good tunes back in the day...

oh and i've named two snakes after these cosmic deity things out of the Gamecube game Eternal Darkness...my BRB is Ch'atturg'ah (or where ever the apostrophes go!) and my African house snake is Xelo'tath (same apostrophe issue)...not named the garters yet, but i'll have run out of deities from that game so may try and find some dark trio from mythology.
GEEK!!!!

gosh had a worse idea for the snakes...name them after the Roivas family in the same game...horrifically geeky, i'm gonna do it!


----------



## ph0bia (Feb 21, 2009)

God, the Bathroom Scene at Chapter 4... only video game moment that actually made me scream and power off...

Even Silent Hill 2 didn't get me that bad (but it did get me close and keep me there for ages, which makes it win).


----------



## Ozgi (Jun 1, 2008)

I think many people would see the fact that we sit in here discussing bugs as very geeky, so we are all guilty!


----------



## corpselight (Jan 10, 2008)

i've not played alot of Silent Hill sadly... but Eternal Darkness i've played through several times. amazing.

and yeah Ozgi, definitely something a bit nerdy about us doing that


----------



## Peter Parker (Oct 4, 2009)

corpselight said:


> i've not played alot of Silent Hill sadly... but Eternal Darkness i've played through several times. amazing.
> 
> and yeah Ozgi, definitely something a bit nerdy about us doing that


Silent Hill is my all time favourite game series.


----------



## joeyboy (Jul 19, 2008)

meh silent hill:homecoming wasn't all that great IMO. That's the latest one, on xbox 360 or playstation 3.

But dead space, now that's good! Their making dead space 2 and possibly 3 afterwards, that game scared me more then resident evil or silent hill. I'd complete an objective and just not want to get off the tram to go to the next one, lmao.


----------



## Oldcorn (Jun 26, 2009)

corpselight said:


> oi, D&D is fun! lol


Oi, so is WoW :blush:


----------



## Jamie (Nov 18, 2007)

Seems like some people need a hug....

...when you have your picture taken.....say..."cheese".


----------



## corpselight (Jan 10, 2008)

no pictures!


hugs are good!:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## corpselight (Jan 10, 2008)

*Here it is, mother's lock up your daughters...to protect their sanity!*
*(thanks Leanne for letting me link to your photobucket!)*

* 
**







​*​


----------



## My plague (Aug 15, 2009)

Ozgi said:


> Come on Lisa, we all know you mosh around the house listening to Slipknot :lol2: :whistling2:


 WOO SLIPKNOT!
Who-ever else went to download festival will... _should_ agree that they were epic when they played
:mf_dribble:


----------



## corpselight (Jan 10, 2008)

:whistling2:missed the rest of the thread i see...


----------



## ph0bia (Feb 21, 2009)

*o n e *
* w e e k *
* r e m a i n s *
* t o *
* k e m p t o n !*​


----------



## tesse.t (May 13, 2009)

im really excited now, ive been to a few rep shows but this'll be my first invert only one


----------



## Peacemaker1987 (May 21, 2009)

I really wish i could afford to go! Very jealous!


----------



## Josh-sama (Sep 26, 2008)

I'm not going, but you all can see my very charming face.














































haha XD


----------



## Jamie (Nov 18, 2007)

just bumping this thread as we are only 3 days away!


----------



## ph0bia (Feb 21, 2009)

Counting the hours, mate, counting the hours. I just got paid today, a rather large back-lump, so I'm pretty psyched.


----------



## FreakOonique (Oct 1, 2008)

Me, wearing my dragon hat, hehe, yes I know I look silly :blush:


----------



## Morphene (Jun 28, 2008)

ph0bia said:


> Counting the hours, mate, counting the hours. I just got paid today, a *rather* *large back-lump*, so I'm pretty psyched.


 
Like this?










You won't be dressed like that will you! :gasp:


----------



## ph0bia (Feb 21, 2009)

MY SURPRISE COSTUME IS SPOILED


----------



## Morphene (Jun 28, 2008)

ph0bia said:


> MY SURPRISE COSTUME IS SPOILED


 
:blush: sorry


Wish we could go, but bit too far for us & we are saving our monies!


----------



## TEENY (Jan 4, 2008)

Well i won't be at Kempton buuuut i will be at Portsmouth show so here is me for any peeps that will be there. Just so you have the chance to hide if you like 

I may have a beard ..............








but more likely to look kinda more normal :lol2:and be with my hubby 











btw i said LOOK not act. :gasp:


----------



## Josh-sama (Sep 26, 2008)

TEENY said:


> :gasp:


Christmas isn't for another two months. :whistling2: :lol2:


----------



## ginna (Jun 2, 2009)

Josh-sama said:


> Christmas isn't for another two months. :whistling2: :lol2:


ha ha i laugh :roll2:


----------



## FreakOonique (Oct 1, 2008)

TEENY said:


> Well i won't be at Kempton buuuut i will be at Portsmouth show so here is me for any peeps that will be there. Just so you have the chance to hide if you like
> 
> I may have a beard ..............
> image
> ...


You are BRILLIANT!!!!


----------



## pumpkinette (Jan 14, 2008)

corpselight said:


> *Here it is, mother's lock up your daughters...to protect their sanity!*
> *(thanks Leanne for letting me link to your photobucket!)*
> *http://i194.photobucket.com/albums/z142/pumpkinette_2007/Picture0006.jpg​*


 No probs hun xxxx


----------



## pumpkinette (Jan 14, 2008)

Here's me


----------



## TEENY (Jan 4, 2008)

Josh-sama said:


> Christmas isn't for another two months. :whistling2: :lol2:


Christmas ????
I will have you know a foam beard is for fun but NOT just for christmas :Na_Na_Na_Na:



Tamz said:


> You are BRILLIANT!!!!


My husband pronounces it differently. He says i am I.n.s.a.n.e lol


----------



## x Sarah x (Nov 16, 2007)




----------



## x Sarah x (Nov 16, 2007)

btw i'm almost 20, i know i only look 14 :lol:


----------



## FreakOonique (Oct 1, 2008)

Your very pretty hun :no1:


----------



## Ozgi (Jun 1, 2008)

x Sarah x said:


> image
> 
> image
> 
> image


Was that last pic taken at the BTS show?


----------



## x Sarah x (Nov 16, 2007)

yep 

...and thank you!


----------



## Josh-sama (Sep 26, 2008)

TEENY said:


> Christmas ????
> I will have you know a foam beard is for fun but NOT just for christmas :Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> 
> My husband pronounces it differently. He says i am I.n.s.a.n.e lol


Adults can have fun!? :lol2:


----------



## TEENY (Jan 4, 2008)

Josh-sama said:


> Adults can have fun!? :lol2:


Adult ????
Wheree ruuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuun :lol2::lol2:

I may be 31 but i am 6 inside


----------



## Josh-sama (Sep 26, 2008)

TEENY said:


> Adult ????
> Wheree ruuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuun :lol2::lol2:
> 
> I may be 31 but i am 6 inside


Give it a few years.


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

Josh-sama said:


> Give it a few years.


Doesn't always work, I'm 44 outside but 18 inside


----------



## Josh-sama (Sep 26, 2008)

garlicpickle said:


> Doesn't always work, I'm 44 outside but 18 inside


I'm 15 outside, 15 inside. I'm normal. :lol2:


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

Josh-sama said:


> I'm 15 outside, 15 inside. I'm normal. :lol2:


yeah well, wait till you hit 30, then it all changes. :whistling2:


----------



## Josh-sama (Sep 26, 2008)

garlicpickle said:


> yeah well, wait till you hit 30, then it all changes. :whistling2:


I can't wait. :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Jamie (Nov 18, 2007)

What a bunch of weirdo's, I might give the show a miss :whistling2:


----------



## TEENY (Jan 4, 2008)

Josh-sama said:


> Give it a few years.


I doubt it will make a diff i have been a child in my head since i was a child . Doubt it will change now :lol2:



Jamie said:


> What a bunch of weirdo's, I might give the show a miss :whistling2:


How rude. Josh is not a wierdo :Na_Na_Na_Na::lol2:


----------



## 34531 (May 27, 2009)

I really wish I could go  I was looking forward to it for weeks, until my partner told me he was dragging me to Wales to see his Mother:bash:
Moi anyway, pray for me....


























and The evil one...


----------



## AshMashMash (Oct 28, 2007)

Come say hi


----------



## Josh-sama (Sep 26, 2008)

Jamie said:


> What a bunch of weirdo's, I might give the show a miss :whistling2:


:sad: I'm not a weirdo.


----------



## Skyline65 (Sep 8, 2009)

We will be there,I tried to find some recent pics, but no recent ones of me... as I’m the one usually taking the photos. The boys are 2 years older and now resemble "Kevin & Perry" from Harry Enfield!


----------



## Oldcorn (Jun 26, 2009)

ph0bia said:


> In fact, this is my old YouTube account, and a video as proof.
> 
> YouTube - Celess Soulbinder


Ha ha you poser, whats armour set you got?! This is a few vids of the raiding guild im in (not a awefully good vid!)

YouTube - Naxxramas 25 Heroic.

And the other guild im in....

YouTube - GerrFeral's Channel. 

Doing some ulduar vids at the mo along with TOC10 and Onxyia too.

*sorry to the guys I know are bored to death reading and watching this* :blush:


----------



## Ozgi (Jun 1, 2008)

Id have never thought there'd be so many good looking women into spiders! :no1:


----------



## mikemike118 (Aug 15, 2009)

*agreed*



Ozgi said:


> Id have never thought there'd be so many good looking women into spiders! :no1:


i must agree with you on this one :blush:


----------



## Scaley (Sep 25, 2007)

AAARRRRRGGGGHHHHHH!!!!! I really wana go but cant afford the petrol in my beast, anyone going past my way with a spare seat? :whistling2: I dont mind chipping in with a bit of fuel costs


----------



## Ozgi (Jun 1, 2008)

Stupid bloody work!! I really want to go as well!

When's the next invert show? We need a sticky in here with a list of them all. There's one for rep shows but not inverts.


----------



## Scaley (Sep 25, 2007)

Ozgi said:


> Stupid bloody work!! I really want to go as well!
> 
> When's the next invert show? We need a sticky in here with a list of them all. There's one for rep shows but not inverts.


 
I was thinking the same thing mate.....


----------



## Gomjaba (May 25, 2009)

mr ackie123 said:


> my god you look like an extra out of the sopranos


I am











garlicpickle said:


> :lol2: when Mike came to mine to pick up a spider, I thought he was coming to arrest me!





Scaley said:


> I was thinking the same thing mate.....


You did


----------



## Scaley (Sep 25, 2007)

Gomjaba said:


> You did image


:lol2:


----------



## Gomjaba (May 25, 2009)

Scaley said:


> :lol2:


Where did your quote come from :lol2: .. random :whistling2:


----------



## Scaley (Sep 25, 2007)

Gomjaba said:


> Where did your quote come from :lol2: .. random :whistling2:


 
It was quoting Ozgi that we need a sticky thread with a list of all the invert shows.


----------



## Gomjaba (May 25, 2009)

Scaley said:


> It was quoting Ozgi that we need a sticky thread with a list of all the invert shows.


I seeeee ....


----------



## Becky (Mar 26, 2007)

Late thread .. lol

wow Phobia, i never thought you'd look like that! But i will say hello if i see you 
Most people know me, and i think most people will either be throwing tomatoes at me or ignoring me altogether :lol2:
But for those who don't know and do want to say hello.. Here's a picture of me with a friend a couple of years back but i pretty much look the same!










And this is my better half, Chris, (turkish_666 on here) and our little man Tyler










Do come say hello 

Sel, got some bits for you. Can't WAIT to meet Ewan finally  And Poxicator is going to get a huge hug from me!


----------



## Becky (Mar 26, 2007)

And James, haven't seen you for ages! Looking forward to it for sure  Tyler's a lot bigger now


----------



## Poxicator (Nov 14, 2007)

Loads of pix of me on my band site: Undercover Photos - our favourites


----------



## spinnin_tom (Apr 20, 2011)

selina20 said:


> This is a good idea .
> 
> This is me:
> 
> image


hello selina

shame i didn't see you :flrt:


----------



## snowgoose (May 5, 2009)

Possibly because you were 2 years late?


----------



## spinnin_tom (Apr 20, 2011)

snowgoose said:


> Possibly because you were 2 years late?


woops

thread revival ftw
that was kerry's fault


----------



## vivalabam (Aug 8, 2010)

spinnin_tom said:


> woops
> 
> thread revival ftw
> that was kerry's fault


I didn't post the link...


----------



## spinnin_tom (Apr 20, 2011)

vivalabam said:


> I didn't post the link...


 yeahbut i saw it in the post you quoted..
in a roundabout way.. it's your fault lol


----------



## vivalabam (Aug 8, 2010)

spinnin_tom said:


> yeahbut i saw it in the post you quoted..
> in a roundabout way.. it's your fault lol


It usually is.


----------



## spinnin_tom (Apr 20, 2011)

vivalabam said:


> It usually is.


 aww 'm only joking, kerry


----------

